# 3.5 Month Female



## Jones14 (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a 3.5 month old American pitbull terrier. I was just wondering how much did some of you guys puppies weigh at 3 months. She just went to the vet and she was 13.5 pounds. Is that under or overweight?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

If you do have a real APBT, the weight could be right in line for a 30-35 lb. adult.

Joe


----------

